# Quellen + Brunnen in der Gegend um Flaschen aufzufüllen



## waldfrucht (1. August 2008)

Da ich eher ein "Flaschenkind" bin und nur 1 Flaschenhalter habe, 
braucht man zwischendurch ja immer Getränkenachschub. 
Hab mir mal gedacht man könnte eine Liste mit Brunnen, Quellen, usw. 
machen, an denen man während der Tour seine Flasche kostenlos füllen kann.

1) Kloster Maria Laach am Laacher See gibts links neben dem Haupteingang 
zur Kirche einen Trinkbrunnen.

2) Tönisteiner Brunnen an der Straße im Brohtal zwischen Brohl und 
Burgbrohl rechts Richtung Tönisteiner Abfüllfabrik fahren, am Gebäude 
rechts vorbei, gibts bevor man unter dem Gebäude durchfährt einen Hahn 
an dem leckeres Tönisteiner raus kommt.

3) Sauerbrunnen Rieden wenn man auf der Straße Richtung Rieden, am See 
vorbei fährt, nach dem Ortsschild 1 Straße rechts runter ist der Brunnen 
auf der linken Seite.

4) Sauerbrunnen Volkesfeld auf der Straße zwischen Riedener Mühle und 
Hausten am Hotel Forsthaus vorbei, nicht nach Volkesfeld abbiegen, 
rechts eine kleine geteerte Straße hoch.

5) St Jost nach der Kapelle auf dem Pilgerweg Richtung Acht gibts auf 
der linken Seite eine kleine Quelle. Mann sollte aber geduld mitbringen.

6) Im Nettetal Mayen Richtung Schloss Büresheim an der Hammesmühle kommt 
gegenüber ein kleines Rinsal herunter. Aber hier würde ich im 
Zweifelsfall eher bei der Hammesmühle freundlich nachfragen.

7) Sauerbrunnen Kondertal zwischen Koblenz Lay und Dieblich auf der 
Straße ins Kondertal gibts am Anfang links einen Sauerbrunnen.


Ich versuche auch noch von allen Punkten die GPS Daten zu bekommen und 
zu ergänzen.
Von allen Quellen/Brunnen hab ich schon getrunken und lebe noch.  )
Verbesserungen, berichtigungen, ergänzungen immer willkommen.
Die ersten beiden Tips hab ich auch nur bekommen. Danke der SIG Fraktion!


----------



## Dicke Wade (1. August 2008)

ich habe da noch eine. in brenk. wenn man von weibern nach wehr fährt, geht es links zum steinbergerhof. von da runter nach brenk. kurz vor dem ersten haus links ist die quelle.  guten durst
Berry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twiesselmann (2. August 2008)

ich kenn nur die eine Quelle im Sayntal - relativ in der Nähe vom Schwimmbad auf der (vom Schwimmbad kommend) linken Seite.

Die Idee mit dem QuallenAtlas hier finde ich super!!!

Gruß
Ray


----------



## specializedvw (3. August 2008)

hm in nickenich gibt es eine quelle


----------



## waldfrucht (3. August 2008)

specializedvw schrieb:


> hm in nickenich gibt es eine quelle



Wo und ist das Wasser trinkbar?


----------



## fuu (4. August 2008)

Klar und rein im Kehlbachtal,
hinter dem pimphäuschen!


----------



## waldfrucht (5. August 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> ?Nickenich???????????
> Wie wo und ist das Wasser trinkbar?
> Steht doch dabei.
> Und wer den Brunnen nicht sieht hat was auf den Augen.



Ok Ok bin heute extra 2x vorbei gefahren. Einmal mit dem Auto und einmal mit dem RR!

Also für alle Ortsunkundigen am Ortsausgang von Nickenich in Richtung Maria Laach vorm Stadion links.


----------



## WW-Horst (6. August 2008)

Im Ems gibts auch einen sehr bekannten, linke Lahnseite bei der Firma EMS.
Eine Eisenquelle gibt es am Üßbach, hat 32 Grad (also eher was für den Winter, lolo)


----------



## wilde_kerle (9. August 2008)

Hallo, 
die Quelle an der Straße zwischen Mülheim-Kärlich und Bassenheim bei der Waldmühle fällt mir spontan ein. Dann eventuell noch der Sauerbrunnen zwischen Eiserne Hand (Wolken) und Kobern. Da fahre ich allerdings immer nur dran vorbei und weis nicht, ob das Trinkwasser ist.

Noch allzeit gute Fahrt !!


----------



## waldfrucht (12. August 2008)

So Heppingen (bei Ahrweiler) nach dem Ortsausgang Richtung Rhein gibts auf der rechten Seite einen Sauerbrunnen.

In Bassenheim soll auch noch eine Quelle hinter/bei der Gemeindehalle.

@wilde_kerle
Wo ist denn die Quelle zwischen Wolken-Kobern genau? Ist das im Wald oder auf der Teerstraße?


----------



## wilde_kerle (17. August 2008)

@waldfrucht
Wo ist denn die Quelle zwischen Wolken-Kobern genau? Ist das im Wald oder auf der Teerstraße?

Der Sauerbrunnen liegt im Tal des Hohesteinsbachs im Wald. Du fährt von Kobern aus am Sportplatz die Teerstraße in Richtung Wolken. Dort geht es nach ca. 1km links ab auf den Waldweg Richtung Eiserne Hand. Auf diesem Weg nach ca. 200m befindet sich der Sauerbrunnen. 
Diese Bergaufstrecke ist übrigens meine Referenzstrecke für eine persönliche Formüberprüfung. Da die Steigung und der Untergrund unterschiedlich sind, finde ich die ca. 20 minütige Belastung dafür nicht schlecht.

Gruß
der wilde Kerl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldfrucht (18. August 2008)

Danke dir!
Gibts von Kobern hoch komplett eine geteerte Strecke (so ein verbotener Weg) nach Wolken?
Wo ist denn da der Sportplatz genau?


----------



## Waschbaer (19. August 2008)

Bei Marienfels (Mühlbachtal) gibts auch noch nen Sauerbrunnen.


----------



## maifelder (20. August 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Da lege ich gleich noch ein paar Brunnen nach;
> 
> Brunnen in Nickenich am Sportplatz auf das Schild muß man nicht achten ist nur zur abschreckung von Profifüllern mit ihren 100 Kisten pro Familie.
> 
> ...




Was war das nochmal für ein Brunnen, an den Du mich geführt hast, wo das Wasser rot war und die toten Frösche drin lagen, war das der zwischen Mendig und Bell?


----------



## wilde_kerle (25. August 2008)

@waldfrucht

Der Sportplatz liegt am Ortsausgang von Kobern in Richtung Winningen hinter der Bahn. Die Teerstraße ist durchgängig befahrbar, jedoch bei Nässe sehr glitschig.

Gruß 
Wilder Krel


----------



## homerkills (4. Januar 2009)

moin..
zwischen walporzheim und dernau am ahrhöhenweg..flußaufwärts blickend der linke hang..übrigens ein ziemlich geiler single trail bergpfad!!...hats auch eine quelle.einfach auf ein gemauertes loch im berg achten.
grüße


----------



## waldfrucht (17. April 2009)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Reginarisbrunnen bei Niedermendig.



War über Ostern mal da unten aber da kommt fast gar nichts mehr.
Also nur wenn man wirklich am verdursten ist oder dabei grillen und warten will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter32 (25. April 2009)

Hallo,

eine weitere Quelle (Römerquelle) befindet sich an der Straße von Arzbach nach Kemmenau, ca. 500 m nach dem Ortsausgang Arzbach.

Gruß


----------



## Streckenposten (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Dann ist da noch der Sauerbrunnen in Oberzissen. Ein Foto und eine kurze Beschreibung findet ihr hier: http://www.rtf-ctf-2009.homepage.t-online.de/allgemein/Vatertag2009/ctf2009info.html
Gruß Bernd


----------



## WW-Horst (2. Juli 2009)

peter32 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine weitere Quelle (Römerquelle) befindet sich an der Straße von Arzbach nach Kemmenau, ca. 500 m nach dem Ortsausgang Arzbach.
> 
> Gruß



Ist das Trinkwasserqualität? Ich dachte die Quelle sei nicht sicher?


----------



## Jagdfalke (12. Juli 2009)

wilde_kerle schrieb:


> Der Sauerbrunnen liegt im Tal des Hohesteinsbachs im Wald. Du fährt von Kobern aus am Sportplatz die Teerstraße in Richtung Wolken. Dort geht es nach ca. 1km links ab auf den Waldweg Richtung Eiserne Hand. Auf diesem Weg nach ca. 200m befindet sich der Sauerbrunnen.



Korrekt. Das Wasser ist Trinkwasser und schmeckt gut.



waldfrucht schrieb:


> In Bassenheim soll auch noch eine Quelle hinter/bei der Gemeindehalle.



Hinter der Gemeindehalle bei dem weißen Pavillion um genau zu sein.  
Das Wasser schmeckt meiner meinung nach aber nicht sehr gut. Ich finde es etwas zu schwefelhaltig. Dann lieber zur nicht weit entfernten Quelle bei der Waldmühle. Dort kann es aber vor allem im Sommer gerne mal vorkommen, dass eine 6-köpfige Familie dort steht und ca. 50 Kisten abfüllt... 
Leider sind auch nicht alle freundlich genug, einem durstigen Fahrradfahrer für eine Flaschenfüllung kurz den Vortritt zu lassen. 

Die Idee, eine Liste mit Brunnen zusammenzutragen, finde ich gut. 

Hier die Koordinaten de genannten Quellen:

Müheim-Kärlich Waldmühle: N 50° 22.221  E 007° 28.679
Bassenheimer Bur: N 50° 21.461 E 007° 27.629

Vom Brunnen in Kobern kann ich momenten leider keine Koordinaten liefern. Da muss entweder Waldfrucht aushelfen oder ich schau am nächsten WE mal, ob ich dort vorbeifahre.


----------



## philthy87 (21. Juli 2009)

hi,

zwischen mülheim-kärlich und bassenheim (an der waldmühle)
ist auch ein brunnen "buhr", kann man wunderbar trinken!

lg


----------



## Jagdfalke (21. Juli 2009)

Der wurde schon mehrfach erwähnt.


----------



## smelly19 (23. Juli 2009)

In Koblenz-Oberwerth am Stadion bei dem "Gasteingang" steht ein Trinkwasserbrunnen vom Wasserwerk


----------



## mas7erchief (28. Juli 2009)

zwischen ettringen und kottenheim gibts noch einen brunnen mit trinkbarem wasser


----------



## waldfrucht (29. Juli 2009)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> zwischen ettringen und kottenheim gibts noch einen brunnen mit trinkbarem wasser



Wo ist der denn da genau?


----------



## mas7erchief (30. Juli 2009)

von ettringen aus muss man bei der hochsimmerhalle runter zum sportplatz fahren. dort dann in den wald hinein und ca. 500m bergab dem waldweg folgen.
dann kommt irgendwann auf der linken seite der sogenannte hartborn...
kann man nicht verfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

